
Go Running on the Rumprun Unikernel - deferpanic
https://github.com/deferpanic/gorump
======
iLoch
This title sounds like a children's fairytale.

------
billconan
how do I debug a program running on a unikernel?

~~~
anttiok
With gdb, prints, and lots of thinking. In other words, pretty much like you'd
debug one elsewhere, except instead of "run" in gdb you need "target remote
<guest-gdbserver -address>".

~~~
billconan
if my program crashes, will it crash the unikernel? is there a
usermode/kernelmode separation?

~~~
anttiok
When all of the "kernel" exists to service that single application alone, does
it matter? Where does the kernel start and the application/libraries end? Who
says that a protection barrier is even best suited for every application at
what is typically the syscall level?

Yes, you _can_ add protection barriers (at least if the underlying HW supports
it), but I have trouble imagining what you'd really gain. Maybe, if we assume
the cloud, if you restrict the hypercalls to the "kernel", you can add some
extra fences an attacker would need to go through to attack the hypervisor,
but that barrier would not be at the normal user/kernel separation in a
general purpose OS.

------
grogenaut
Sweet, nice work.

------
0higgsboson
neat!

------
drvdevd
You beat me to this! Awesome!

